# New purchase



## Rondo

Since I am the one who suggested the new forum, I'll start a discussion. I just purchased the soundtrack to the film _Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_. I haven't seen the movie, but the music is magnificent. Has anyone heard the soundtrack, or seen the film by any chance? It's also the first time I had heard of the composer Edward Shearmur, who Wikipedia shows to have worked with Michael Kamen.

Highly recommended, especially for all the John Williams fans.


----------



## david johnson

the movie was great fun for me & my son. it's worth a viewing.

dj


----------



## DeadlyKomplexx

Describe the music,I'm curious.


----------



## Rondo

It's almost the same style as a lot of the music from _Star Wars_. You can listen to excerpts here.


----------



## Rondo

Here is a list of some favorites of those in my collection, in no particular order:
*
Sky Captain... * (aforementioned)
*Deep Blue * Geoge Fenton
*Cutthroat Island * Debney
*Fargo* Burwell
*Jurassic Park * Williams
*1941* Williams
*Star Wars* (pretty much all of them) Williams
*The Musketeer * Arnold
*Jurassic Park 3 * Don Davis
*Van Helsing* Silvestri
*Jaws* Williams
*Born of the Fourth of July* Williams
*Planet of the Apes * Elfman
*The Patriot* Williams
*Batman* Elfman
*Far and Away * Williams
*Mission: Impossible * Elfman
*Black Beauty * Elfman


----------



## Edward Elgar

Rondo, 

You say JP3, Don Davis is one of your favourites?

You must see the Matrix Trilogy - his music for that is immense!


----------



## Rondo

I have parts of it, just not the whole score. I like the JP3 score, he just isn't who I would consider a favorite overall.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

*Planet of the Apes * Elfman
*Batman* Elfman
*Mission: Impossible * Elfman
*Black Beauty * Elfman[/QUOTE]

yeah Elfman did a great job then but i dont like him as much since charlie and the chocolate factory came out. I just feel that the oompa loompa music ruined it where as the in the Gene Wylder version the music gave it its glory.


----------



## Rondo

Salieri=Innocent said:


> yeah Elfman did a great job then but i dont like him as much since charlie and the chocolate factory came out. I just feel that the oompa loompa music ruined it where as the in the Gene Wylder version the music gave it its glory.


I've never heard that one. I tend to shy away from soundtracks with vocals, with very few exceptions--_The Nightmare Before Christmas_ being one of them. I should have mentioned it previously, but forgot I had it.


----------

